# Travel log thrue 15 countries...



## Komjaunimas (Dec 1, 2009)

06.15 Woke up on monday aphter few hours sleep and endless drinking the day before,
last minute adjustments such as health insurance, currency exchange and we are on the highway
Vilnius - Kaunas, we were lucky to catch a ride in about 5 minutes, standing on the route Kaunas - Poland
wasn't so pleasent, but luckily we caught a truck going directly to Poland, few cars later it was evening
and we were in some random truck stop near Warszaw, we called it a night.

06.16 We woke up, stuffed our bellies and we thought that we were "stuck" because it was heavy rain, 
and the place to catch a ride was quite complicated, but aphter few hours a truck stop. The driver
was fluently speaking english, he gave us cigaretes, food, etc.. so the journey wasnt boring and was
very pleasent. We ended up ~200km to Krakow, 15 minutes later we caught a ride to Krakow. Aphter walking
in the old town and center, we bought some beer, put up a tent in a random park and called it a night.

06.17 Woke up, packed our shit and started hiking to the highway, it was a long way, but luckily as soon
as we got there, few cars and we are 30km away from the boarder of Slovakia. And thats the moment where
shit hits the fan... 1 lane "way" thats even not on a map... stood there whole day, till our friends showed up with a dog, so we bought shitload
of beer and called it a night.

06.18 The morning didn't prommised anything good, all the cars were going short distances, so many cars later
we were at Slovakian boarder, again we meet the same friends, they talked to boarder police to catch them a ride to Hungary.
Me and my girlfriend started hitchin, about 5 hours later a car stoped, he was going ~90km to Hungarian boarder (across the country)
the guy spoke english fluently, gave us some food, showed us the country and offered to put up a tent
in his backyard cause it was late evening, but instead we went to TESCO and bought beer, food and wine.
Tried hitchin to Budapest, but we only got 20km ride, so we called a night in a bushes.

06.19 Just aphter we woke up, again we saw a shitty situation, 1 lane way with no sideways, but few minutes later
a car stopped taht drove to the boarder town of Hungary, aphter we crossed to the Hungarian side of a town
few minutes and we got a ride directly to the Center of Budapest, we bought some wine and texted our friend Akush
who was supposed to host us, he couldnt host us, but instead he brought us to party with his friends
retired punkrockers, we got free tattooos (not stick and poke) because one of his friends was professional tattoo artist,
i dont quite remember the weekend, because i was wasted 24//7.

06.21 We crashed at Akush apartment, he rolled few roaches and offered us some "REAL" Absinth, and by real i mean his friend who works
in pharmacy brewed it, so aphter one joint and one shot we 3 were being sucked by gravity to the ground. Spent the evening and night
partying our assess of at various places and clubs.

06.22 Packed our stuff from the ground and tried to get out to the highway, we got stoped by conductors on the bus, but aphter they heared
that we are hitching to Greece (~2000miles away) they let us go, we started hitchin to Serbia, but the weather was rainy and it was a busy highway
luckily we got a ride, and than another, few rides later we ended at some random truck stop, and a Turkish truck driver
offered us a ride, again thats the part where shit hits the fan (every one in europe knows that its better not to take rides from turkish truck drivers)
but we took it, it was ~70 miles of nightmare, he tried to touch my girlfriend etc... so we jumped out of our ride in the truck stop
and luckily we got a ride directly to Sofia (Bulgary), that means we won't have to deal with all the gypsies etc..

06.23 The whole day was sitting in a truck with a Polish driver who dosen't speak english so i had to translate whatever he says to my girlfriend the whole time...

06.24 At about 04Am we were at Romanian/Bulgarian boarder, we couldn't pass the boarder with 2 passengers in a truck, so i jumped out before boarder and went by foot.
They boarder police didn't want to let me get out of the country (they let you get in but dosne't let you out ... are you kiddin me ?) because my ID Card was quite old but still valid
( i keep my old card because its not biometric, that means they cant get any information about me if its not written on the card, i can lie, refuse to tell etc...)
Luckily i got thrue the boarder, but than again i needed 3 Euro for the ferry that takes across the river to Bulgary, as i was walking along the trucks, searching
who could exchange my 10euro bill, some random trucker asked me in russian from where i was, and what was i doing in here, i told him everything. He told me that
the ferry only takes ~20 trucks at the time, and that our truck wouldn't pass till the next day, so he offered us to ride in his truck. We didn't know what to do because at first
he seemed too friendly, but we took the offer and im happy that we did it. He gave us home brewed spirits, cigarretes,food, coffee, let us sleep in the truck, took us to Sofia, gave us money
and even talked in bulgarian and arranged a meeting with our host via couchsurfing.org. Later that evening we were drinking beer with our host.

06.25 The whole day was dedicated to exploring the city
06.26 We packed our shit and went to the train station, because i earlier checked that cross-country train trip is only 5 euro each.
Train station was shitty, nobody spoke english or russian, the trains smellled like piss, there were no timetables etc... But luckily few hours later we were on Bulgaria/Greece boarder.
Few hours later we were looking for a park to crash in Thessaloniki(Greece), because we had to wait 2 days for our host via couchsurfing...

06.26-27 We spent those days exploring the city, shoplifting and chillin on the beach. HOLIDAYS IN THE SUN 

06.28-07.9 Same... Gigs, shoplifting, getting wasted, beach... even had chance to participate in a riot 

07.10 We took a bus to Patras ( cross country trip ) ... fucking 30 euros, but the time was pushing us and it was +45 celcius outside, bought a shitload of food and alcohol, and got into ferry
Patras(Greece)-Vennice(Italy), thats fucking 36hour sail...

07.11 Getting wasted... sailing
07.12 7Am we were in Vennice, explored the city a bit, and we diced that fuck hitchin in these temperatures, we shoplifted some alcohol, and jumped a passenger train going to Munich(Germany)
we got kicked off at the boarder town Italy/Austria, so shoplifted a bit more, and few trains later we were in Insbruck(austria highest point), few trains later we called it a night at some random boarder town.
07.13 Packed our shit, jumped some more trains got to Munich(Germany), decided to go to Prague(Checz Republic), aphter few hour ride, we got busted by police, fuckers toook us to the station, searched us, and took 80euro, because either we had to sit
2 days in the station or either pay up now, we couldn't stay because we would have missed Obscene Extreme Festival (Biggest crust/hc/grind festival in europe). Few trains later we got to the Germany/Checz Republic Boarder and called it a night...
07.14 Few trains later we were in Prague(checz republic), explored the city a bit, and got texted by other friends who got a ride Amsterdam(Netherlands) - Prague(checz republic) and that they will be soon here... we met up, bought some alcohol and went to sleep
into Milada squat, but we forgot that it was evicted week ago, so we put up our tents in the bushes near it and called it a night.
07.15 3 more friends texted that they are in Prague, we all met up and decided to go to Pardubice(city near festival), we met 2 punkrockers from Sweden, they joined us.
07.16 We got to the festival area, and started getting wasted...
07.17-19 Festival...
07.20 Got a ride to Berlin, stayed in Kopi squat thrue the night..
07.21 Got stuck in Germany triyng to get to Amsterdam
07.22 Fucking trucker ditched us, who was supposed to pick us up at 3 am and take us to Eindhoven (netherlands), but luckily we got a ride to Duisburg(Germany), few trains later we were in our squat in Amsterdam.
07.23-08.15 Shoplifting, gigs, getting wasted ... etc..
08.16 Packed our shit and started hitchin to london.
08.17 Nothing special...
08.18 4am we are in another squat in London
08.19-08.31 Drinking, shoplifting, gigs ...
09.01 Packed our shit and took a flight London(United Knigdom) - Kaunas(Lithuania)...

Sorry for spelling errors and other shit...


----------

